# Crowded Coffin



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

This was a coffin my son-in-law had made for a party 2 yrs ago and gave to me. I painted it and added the paper mache hands with foam painted red.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Darn I have done it again! So very sorry.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks great! I really love the hands.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great hands, not sure about the blood.


----------



## YoSeminoleSam (Dec 21, 2010)

*Christmas too*

I love the pic with the Christmas Tree. We are sick in that way aren't we?
Merry Scary Christmas!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the idea! The hands are fabulous.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are some of the coolest hands I've seen posted here.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool prop!!!!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for the nice compliments!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's cool, great job!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

really cool I dig it


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

can you post a tutorial on your paper mache hands when you have some time please?


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

I can not take credit for the hand tutorial. It is one that i follow on
spookyblue.com it is shown on the Crow tutorial. Excellent how to and
easy to follow


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like dat!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a unique coffin, good use of the Great stuff too.


----------

